# I started it with the Freshwater Forum



## 10gaMafia (Sep 20, 2016)

Asked how close they like to fish near hunters and decoy spreads.  Haven't had one come back with anything that makes me think it is ok for them to encroach on a hunt.  Common sense and safety of fishing guides clients have been my main points.  Respect for others too.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 20, 2016)

10gaMafia said:


> Asked how close they like to fish near hunters and decoy spreads.  Haven't had one come back with anything that makes me think it is ok for them to encroach on a hunt.  Common sense and safety of fishing guides clients have been my main points.  Respect for others too.



Yep, agree.  Opening day of goose season, we got there an hour early, then at 8 some jokers decided to fish 70 yds from us, my buddy was getting angry, said I was going to try to put a goose in the kayak (they had a tournament with 100 kayaks), dropped a goose within 10 ft of them, they left.


----------



## Tarpfisher (Sep 20, 2016)

WOODIE13 said:


> Yep, agree.  Opening day of goose season, we got there an hour early, then at 8 some jokers decided to fish 70 yds from us, my buddy was getting angry, said I was going to try to put a goose in the kayak (they had a tournament with 100 kayaks), dropped a goose within 10 ft of them, they left.



Sounds like you handle that the correct way.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 20, 2016)

Tarpfisher said:


> Sounds like you handle that the correct way.



Wave at them, get up, talk to them, well...shooting in a safe direction, but the goose fell on its own.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 20, 2016)

Tarpfisher said:


> Sounds like you handle that the correct way.



They must think the decoys are structure, it has happened in more states and more than once.  When they realize we are hunting, they say sorry and move on, but some just do not get it after letting it be known, no roll eyes 

But by your profile pic...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 20, 2016)

They have fishing poles.  You have guns.  You win.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 20, 2016)

Next time, we will play the hunter harassment law and see how that roles


----------



## Rich M (Sep 20, 2016)

We've had guys come up and start fishing on the edge of a 300 decoy layout set-up.  Not 1 but multiple.

I usually run the tender boat so I start going around them, cork screwing in and going faster.  Ends up with me at full throttle buzzing around their boat at 30 feet or so.  

They leave and then we pick up and go home too cause it gets me worked up.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 21, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> They have fishing poles.  You have guns.  You win.




They didnt stop making guns when they made yours.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 21, 2016)

WOODIE13 said:


> Yep, agree.  Opening day of goose season, we got there an hour early, then at 8 some jokers decided to fish 70 yds from us, my buddy was getting angry, said I was going to try to put a goose in the kayak (they had a tournament with 100 kayaks), dropped a goose within 10 ft of them, they left.



Kudos to you!!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 21, 2016)

The hunter harassment try might work depending on whether the GW is primarily a hunter or a fisherman.  It would probably be a good idea to run it by the local GW first to gauge their likely reaction.

The buzzing the defender at full throttle at 30 feet or so is not such a good idea.  It is a violation and it is dangerous.  It could get you locked up or worse.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 21, 2016)

Ever occur to you that these folks might not even realize that you are hidden over there in the weeds duck hunting? Public land/water. You have these situations no matter what you're doing. I try to respect other folks' space myself, but some don't. I've been crowded while I was hunting. I've been crowded while I was fishing. I just kind of expect it if I'm on public land, especially if I'm in an accessible or popular area.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 21, 2016)

As I responded to that thread, shooting lures in flight is quite a challenge!  NO, I am not suggesting anyone do this.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Sep 21, 2016)

It occurred to me.  Especially when 2 yahoos paddle their inflatable kayaks over a mile to the spread.  BUT a pro fishing guide, I suspect he was peeing on his territory and putting all at riskand knowing exactly what was up.  He would be ultimately responsible for putting his clients in danger IF an accident were to happen(VP of US accidentally shot someone).  He is responsible, along with all other boaters, for the location of there boat.  If he is irrespondsible, then clients and other victims could sue him for any injuries that occurred do to where he has parked or driven his boat.

6 MOJOs at 5 different heights should be an indication that something is going on.  Also, full body geese that never move.  When have you seen a duck or goose not move less than every few seconds unless sleeping.  

Friends went out on friends boat.  Capt park boat.  Another boat does donuts around boat to show off.  Steering cables break and cigarette boat cuts the friends boat in half.  No one dies, but lots of injuries.  So, friends lawyer up and sue.  First captain of other boat.  He commits suicide.  Then they try other boat owner.  He is bankrupt with no insurance.  So, friends sue the capt of the friends boat.  And in civil court they are awarded a huge sum of money for the friends captain parking in the wrong spot.

How hard of a point is it to get across that it isn't a good idea to perform any activities in an active hunting area!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wray912 (Sep 21, 2016)

JustUs4All said:


> The hunter harassment try might work depending on whether the GW is primarily a hunter or a fisherman.  It would probably be a good idea to run it by the local GW first to gauge their likely reaction.
> 
> The buzzing the defender at full throttle at 30 feet or so is not such a good idea.  It is a violation and it is dangerous.  It could get you locked up or worse.



Hunter harassment doesnt come into play with that due to it not being "intentional interference" which would also put the hunter to blame for interfering with his fishing...Having respect for others is what should be happening but everybody is self entitled these days so that dont happen either


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 21, 2016)

10gaMafia said:


> It occurred to me.  Especially when 2 yahoos paddle their inflatable kayaks over a mile to the spread.  BUT a pro fishing guide, I suspect he was peeing on his territory and putting all at riskand knowing exactly what was up.  He would be ultimately responsible for putting his clients in danger IF an accident were to happen(VP of US accidentally shot someone).  He is responsible, along with all other boaters, for the location of there boat.  If he is irrespondsible, then clients and other victims could sue him for any injuries that occurred do to where he has parked or driven his boat.
> 
> 6 MOJOs at 5 different heights should be an indication that something is going on.  Also, full body geese that never move.  When have you seen a duck or goose not move less than every few seconds unless sleeping.
> 
> ...



More likely the first to be sued would be the hunters.  You are responsible for where your shot goes even after you kill the beastie.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 21, 2016)

wray912 said:


> Hunter harassment doesnt come into play with that due to it not being "intentional interference" which would also put the hunter to blame for interfering with his fishing...Having respect for others is what should be happening but everybody is self entitled these days so that dont happen either



I agree with you, but if the GW is a hunter and knows the situation he is likely to help move the fishermen along.


----------



## wray912 (Sep 21, 2016)

JustUs4All said:


> I agree with you, but if the GW is a hunter and knows the situation he is likely to help move the fishermen along.



To me its a first come first served kinda thing...if the hunter is there first, go somewhere else or at least give him a few hundred yards, if the fisherman is there first leave or get a respectable and safe distance from em...if everybody would abide by that this convo would never have to come up...and little respect and a dab of common sense would do this world some good


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 21, 2016)

Agreed again, but both of these commodities are in very short supply today.  I don't know where they went but they have become somewhat scarce.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 21, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> They didnt stop making guns when they made yours.



But slow to draw versus gun in hand......


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 22, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> They didnt stop making guns when they made yours.



Are you really going to set a fishing pole down and pick up a gun when you are standing face to face with someone who already has a scattergun IN THERE HAND?  That kind of action will get you shot or if you are lucky a warning shot through your boat.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2016)

When the shooting stops, all involved will have lost. 

Don`t let all of this come back to haunt ya`ll.


----------



## Shanetheman (Sep 22, 2016)

There are some angry people in here. It's just a duck.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 22, 2016)

Shanetheman said:


> There are some angry people in here. It's just a duck.



Or fish.


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 22, 2016)

I ran up on them once not realizing, sure the duck hunters got mad, but I made an effort to not let it happen again by looking at the seasons of every thing happening were I go, woods, water, streams 

We are on the same team, lose sight of that and there's thousands that would like to take the rod and gun.

Your whole attitude is wrong, you want to START something with the same folks you pass at your favorite outdoor store.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Sep 22, 2016)

10gaMafia said:


> 6 MOJOs at 5 different heights should be an indication that something is going on.



this tells me all I need to know


----------



## Tarpfisher (Sep 22, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> Are you really going to set a fishing pole down and pick up a gun when you are standing face to face with someone who already has a scattergun IN THERE HAND?  That kind of action will get you shot or if you are lucky a warning shot through your boat.





If you only realized how ignorant this post makes you look...  SMH


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 22, 2016)

sinclair1 said:


> I ran up on them once not realizing, sure the duck hunters got mad, but I made an effort to not let it happen again by looking at the seasons of every thing happening were I go, woods, water, streams
> 
> We are on the same team, lose sight of that and there's thousands that would like to take the rod and gun.
> 
> Your whole attitude is wrong, you want to START something with the same folks you pass at your favorite outdoor store.



X2. I agree. The anti's love it when we fight each other and cause safety concerns on the water or woods. Makes their job easier. I've had bass fishermen troll right up to our spread and pitch a jig between the decoys. I just decided it was a good time wade out and "adjust" our spread. He figured it out pretty quickly.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 22, 2016)

Tarpfisher said:


> If you only realized how ignorant this post makes you look...  SMH



I know full well how to control myself in the duck blind but I promise you some of the young yahoos Ive run into would just as soon knock your teeth down your throat as to have a conversation and work out what ever problems may have come up.

     I was just asking if that's fishhawks intentions since he made the statement that if you got a gun I got a gun. 

   I have no intentions of ever being in that situation and you certainly don't have to worry about my sanity.  

I can assume you must be a tournament fisherman?


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 22, 2016)

I hunt and I fish. Common sense tells me that if I were fishing and there were men with guns that could possibly be shooting low to the water at a bird that I should go the other way...... I don't even understand why this is an issue.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 23, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> Are you really going to set a fishing pole down and pick up a gun when you are standing face to face with someone who already has a scattergun IN THERE HAND?  That kind of action will get you shot or if you are lucky a warning shot through your boat.





Gaducker said:


> I know full well how to control myself in the duck blind but I promise you some of the young yahoos Ive run into would just as soon knock your teeth down your throat as to have a conversation and work out what ever problems may have come up.
> *
> I just asking if that's fishhawks intentions since he made the statement that if you got a gun I got a gun. *
> 
> ...


I never said I carry a gun when I am fishing,in fact I dont see a need to carry while fishing,but some do.I'm not scared of snakes,dont believe in bigfoot or aliens.I know most all the deputies and sportsman in the county and tend to seek out private places of solitude, plus BLM dont like it in the woods or water.............Just a friendly reminder,take it for what it's worth


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 23, 2016)

sinclair1 said:


> I ran up on them once not realizing, sure the duck hunters got mad, but I made an effort to not let it happen again by looking at the seasons of every thing happening were I go, woods, water, streams
> 
> We are on the same team, lose sight of that and there's thousands that would like to take the rod and gun.
> 
> Your whole attitude is wrong, you want to START something with the same folks you pass at your favorite outdoor store.


Yep,he took a bad experience with one person and felt the need to lump all fisherman together by starting a thread in the fishing section and then started another in in the duck section titled  "I started it with the freshwater forum"when in fact he should have just went to the person that offended him and worked it out with them.It's simply a matter of respect,some were taught respect by there parents and some weren't,those that weren't will never get it........Theys plenty of jerks in the world and if you get upset by every jerk out there then your gonna be a unhappy person,I have more years behind me than ahead so I tend to ignore them and try enjoy the time I have left.He stated in the fishing section that he and the younguns  got 8 blue wing teal which sounds like a successful outing to me.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 23, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> I never said I carry a gun when I am fishing,in fact I dont see a need to carry while fishing,but some do.I'm not scared of snakes,dont believe in bigfoot or aliens.I know most all the deputies and sportsman in the county and tend to seek out private places of solitude, plus BLM dont like it in the woods or water.............Just a friendly reminder,take it for what it's worth





OK.  I'm my best Forrest Gump voice.


----------



## HookinLips (Sep 23, 2016)

sinclair1 said:


> I ran up on them once not realizing, sure the duck hunters got mad, but I made an effort to not let it happen again by looking at the seasons of every thing happening were I go, woods, water, streams
> 
> We are on the same team, lose sight of that and there's thousands that would like to take the rod and gun.
> 
> Your whole attitude is wrong, you want to START something with the same folks you pass at your favorite outdoor store.



I tend to be a hot head sometimes, especially when it comes to duck hunting,  and have very little tolerance for stupid crap,,, but this is something we all need to keep in mind. Kudos to you for having a better attitude than me.


----------



## HookinLips (Sep 23, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> I hunt and I fish. Common sense tells me that if I were fishing and there were men with guns that could possibly be shooting low to the water at a bird that I should go the other way...... I don't even understand why this is an issue.



How dare you have such common sense like that!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 23, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Ever occur to you that these folks might not even realize that you are hidden over there in the weeds duck hunting? Public land/water. You have these situations no matter what you're doing. I try to respect other folks' space myself, but some don't. I've been crowded while I was hunting. I've been crowded while I was fishing. I just kind of expect it if I'm on public land, especially if I'm in an accessible or popular area.




In the majority of cases, I simply walk out and wave, they wave and move on.  Some even talk a little about it and apologize, but we were up and moving, waving, they did not care.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 23, 2016)

wray912 said:


> To me its a first come first served kinda thing...if the hunter is there first, go somewhere else or at least give him a few hundred yards, if the fisherman is there first leave or get a respectable and safe distance from em...if everybody would abide by that this convo would never have to come up...and little respect and a dab of common sense would do this world some good



Courteously goes a long ways


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 23, 2016)

Ignorance of something happens. I have seen folks troll right over a dive flag and I have trolled right in the frame of a photographers photo shoot. It's only when you think what your doing is the most important thing that trouble happens. 

We have a duck hunter that comes thru and blows stuff off people's dock with his air boat,  he usually ends up in fights with fisherman and skiers too, coincidence?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 23, 2016)

sinclair1 said:


> Ignorance of something happens. I have seen folks troll right over a dive flag and I have trolled right in the frame of a photographers photo shoot. It's only when you think what your doing is the most important thing that trouble happens.
> 
> We have a duck hunter that comes thru and blows stuff off people's dock with his air boat,  he usually ends up in fights with fisherman and skiers too, coincidence?



Nope, it is the day and age of people that are used to getting their way with no repercussions, sad state of affairs when some think they own all or all owe them.


----------



## Water Swat (Sep 23, 2016)

Gut_Pile said:


> this tells me all I need to know



This.


----------



## tucker80 (Sep 23, 2016)

A lot of it is common sense isn't that common anymore. The rest is nothing more than disrespect, and that can go both ways. I don't accept ignorance as an excuse "Wonder why those ducks aren't flying off?". What's worse is when someone tries to sneak up on your spread with their gun half way to their shoulder.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 23, 2016)

From what I've read on here in the past other duck hunters are far more disrespectful to each other than fisherman are to to duck hunters..........Settin up too close,running and gunning and such, and so on and on and on!!!


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 23, 2016)

tucker80 said:


> A lot of it is common sense isn't that common anymore. The rest is nothing more than disrespect, and that can go both ways. I don't accept ignorance as an excuse "Wonder why those ducks aren't flying off?". What's worse is when someone tries to sneak up on your spread with their gun half way to their shoulder.


It's easy to be ignorant and self important. If two kids were floating toy boats in a boyscout derby where you want to set up, would you move along ? Would you know he is trying for a badge?


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 23, 2016)

Should I go start I thread " I started it in the duck forum" or would that be too much.


----------



## tucker80 (Sep 23, 2016)

Never seen a boy scout derby at 3 or 4 in the am. Have you? I get to my spots on time


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 23, 2016)

tucker80 said:


> Never seen a boy scout derby at 3 or 4 in the am. Have you? I get to my spots on time



So you get the point then, I doubt a fisherman that don't duck hunt would expect a spread to be out before daybreak. Did you see my trot line?


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 23, 2016)

tucker80 said:


> Never seen a boy scout derby at 3 or 4 in the am. Have you? I get to my spots on time


If your having to get to your spots 4 hours before daylight you sure got some stiff competition


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 23, 2016)

Woweeee we gone kill somebody over a duck....


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 23, 2016)

Glad to see everyone is getting along.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 23, 2016)

lil' cock BB gun works good too..

NOT recommending that... just saying.

Been there, done that.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Sep 26, 2016)

Fish Hawk, very stiff competition.  And I just wanted to let the waterfowlers on here know what some fisherman think and what they think is ok(on the "I started it with Freshwater").  For anyone to justify the actions of the guide in question..... is just plain stupid.  And I can go on and on about terrible scenarios that ruin lots of peoples lives.  (Teal smoking through dekes low, adults don't see it, 12 yr old pulls up, smokes the teal and peppers the guide and clients.   Kid is ruined on hunting, parent is responsible and has legal troubles, guide is hurt and boat damaged, clients hurt and sue everyone...is it worth a fish??   Throw the kid in jail and sue his family??)
Sinclair 1,if that is how they treat their fellow sportsman, I could care less about who they are walking in the local Academy or other local striper bait shack.  Actually it would be better if I don't know who they are.  
I would have called the Guide Service, but I don't want to raise my blood pressure and I am sure the response will be some stupid stuff like "you don't own the lake, we are trying to make a living, I have lived here for 45 years, blah, blah, blah......"


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 26, 2016)

Wow, you say some duck hunters think more of ducks than they do of their kids and third parties on the water.  That is a real shame.  They should never put their kids in these situations without being close enough to control them until they are capable of controlling themselves.  
Now I suppose I need to run over to the fishing forum and let the fishermen know what some waterfowlers think and what they think is OK.

These posts come up every year.   
So long as the activity is taking place on public water you can expect close company sometimes.  Consideration of others and good manners are qualities that are becoming more scarce as time goes on.  Since there is little that can be legally done about the problem expectations must be adjusted.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 26, 2016)

"These posts come up every year. 
So long as the activity is taking place on public water you can expect close company sometimes. Consideration of others and good manners are qualities that are becoming more scarce as time goes on. Since there is little that can be legally done about the problem expectations must be adjusted."
Exactly. Lead by example. Do the right things. One of the main reasons that we want to stop cyber scouting.
To many hunters are about Killing and not hunting. 
I would love to put the smack down on the birds all the time. But it aint happening. People fighting over spots and doing stupid things to each other. Come on folks we all know that one persons bad acts do not justify another persons bad acts. We have a limited resource and everybody wants to be a duck hunter now a days. I can remember when other hunters  would ask me why do you hunt ducks. To much work , taste nasty and cost to much money. Now it is a status thing. Be respectful and follow the law is the best practice. Good Luck to all!
__________________


----------



## 10gaMafia (Sep 26, 2016)

JustUs4All.  Kids were sitting next to us.  The scenario was a scenario, not real life.  JC and Matthew are excellent hunters with good sense.  At 12 years old, they probably have more sense than the fishing guide.
I know these post come up every year.  The difference is a PROfessional striper guide moved in on us several hours after we were in our spot.  I really wish I could load the kids, 5 dozen dekes, 5 spinners, blind and gear and get away from that idiot, but it takes too much time.  He on the other hand could remote troll at 1.2mph and be at a safe distance within minutes.....
I'd really like to know what their insurance carrier would say, not salesman, but an insurance adjuster.  I bet they would tell the guide service "I don't care if the fish are jumping out of water and biting his decoys, STAY AWAY from hunters!"


----------



## delacroix (Sep 26, 2016)

Thing is fishing stripers doesn't take much room. If you're fishing schoolies on top, you might expect other boats to stay fifty yards max. That's laying claim to about 7850 square yards of lake. You'd work together fishing the school, too. 

If a ducker expects no one within 300 yards that's 283000 square yards. So are duckers ~40 times more entitled than the fishers? And then there's trying to factor in the willingness of people to cooperate with something that has low odds of success, like ducking, versus something that has high odds, like guided fishing. 

In other words, if you're shooting ducks in AR, the dude fishing in your spread is out of line. If you're set up in a high traffic area trying to kill one of the only 20 geese on a lake in GA, please stop wasting our time. Go shoot woodies on a creek like a reasonable person.

Look at that video on youtube of the striper blitz in duck decoys. Who's reasonable there? Someone with a shotgun or a baitcaster? Even the dog knows the answer to that.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Sep 26, 2016)

Trying to kill teal from Canada or the Dakotas.  Not some fish introduced that is no longer is in its natural habitat.   Cannot even migrate the way God wanted it to.  Fish in a barrel.  Watch them on sonar look at your baits.  Awesome


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 26, 2016)

Shooting geese that are tame in town that migrate down every year. The ones that make it to town eat bread. 
Lols
I've heard it all now. Hardy har har har. 
There's some real duck hunters on this forum and I'm sure they will endure & over come. 
Good luck with that big 10ga with all that heavy load on a little teal. Chuckles.

Mercy.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 26, 2016)

delacroix said:


> Thing is fishing stripers doesn't take much room. If you're fishing schoolies on top, you might expect other boats to stay fifty yards max. That's laying claim to about 7850 square yards of lake. You'd work together fishing the school, too.
> 
> If a ducker expects no one within 300 yards that's 283000 square yards. So are duckers ~40 times more entitled than the fishers? And then there's trying to factor in the willingness of people to cooperate with something that has low odds of success, like ducking, versus something that has high odds, like guided fishing.
> 
> ...



How about they give hunters (if they were there first) 283000 square yards and they can have THE REST OF THE LAKE...I would say it, but it would get edited...democrat often?


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 26, 2016)

I still say it is sad this is even a topic......


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 26, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> I still say it is sad this is even a topic......



Im with U on that. I hope you have them come to your spread. 
Yall post pics please of the field days and share. Thanks I enjoy seeing that.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 26, 2016)

WOODIE13 said:


> How about they give hunters (if they were there first) 283000 square yards and they can have THE REST OF THE LAKE...I would say it, but it would get edited...democrat often?



How did u come up with 283000.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 26, 2016)

Ok I read the post above. 283000


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 26, 2016)

I see them choot Ducks on the outdoor channels. Don't look that hard to me.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 27, 2016)

delacroix said:


> Thing is fishing stripers doesn't take much room. If you're fishing schoolies on top, you might expect other boats to stay fifty yards max. That's laying claim to about 7850 square yards of lake. You'd work together fishing the school, too.
> 
> *If a ducker expects no one within 300 yards that's 283000 square yards. *So are duckers ~40 times more entitled than the fishers? And then there's trying to factor in the willingness of people to cooperate with something that has low odds of success, like ducking, versus something that has high odds, like guided fishing.
> 
> ...



Here


----------



## Tarpfisher (Sep 27, 2016)

This keeps getting better and better....

Those dang non native stripers...LOL


----------

